# Dark Knight Spoofs



## MA-Caver (Jan 28, 2009)

I KNEW it wasn't me that was having a hard time understanding Batman sometimes... :lol: 
[yt]w2yv8aT0UFc[/yt]

There is a part 2 but I cannot post (here) because of language but it's funnier .


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 28, 2009)

:lfao:    :lol2: :roflmao: :rofl:  :lol:

Sometimes it sounds like one massive vowel movement ....  :uhoh:


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 28, 2009)

Too funny


----------



## Aikikitty (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL! :lfao:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 29, 2009)

That's great! When I saw the movie I thought, why the hell is Batman talking in that voice? lol


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 29, 2009)

Jade Tigress said:


> That's great! When I saw the movie I thought, why the hell is Batman talking in that voice? lol



Right?  Because it's SOOOOO difficult to distinguish the Batvoice from Bruce Wayne's voice. 

The guy's a pretty good actor ... but someone needs to help him out with voice technique.  Should have taken a page or two from Ledger's book.  Too late for that, tho.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 29, 2009)

Heh.


----------

